# Preseason: Cavs @ Raps, Oct. 22nd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Cavaliers* (2-4) @ *Raptors* (5-0)

6:00 PM, Raptors NBATV






































<img width="65" height="90" src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/tj_ford.jpg">


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Cleveland lost in overtime tonight. How much do they play their starters?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Before the game at 2:30 a free open practice who is going? I am


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

i was going to but, i have to work


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought we played clev already????


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> I thought we played clev already????


 Yeah, that was in Cleveland though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

for a preseason game I think it's kinda stupid to play the same team more than once


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, that was in Cleveland though.


Rochester actually. 

Raptors Game day is saying TJ, Chris and Andrea are not going to play. 

Takes some bite out of this game's interest...gives the spaniards a lot of time.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good start for our replacement big, Kris Humphries. Big dunk on Gooden.

Calderon continues to play with a lot of confidence.

Samuel L. Jackson courtside... please keep Norma away from him.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Good start for our replacement big, Kris Humphries. Big dunk on Gooden.
> 
> Calderon continues to play with a lot of confidence.
> 
> Samuel L. Jackson courtside... please keep Norma away from him.


I think Chuck just called him one of the great actors of our time. 

Yeah...all great actors do movies about snakes on planes.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nobody messes with Sam...

Jackson.

Sam Mitchell, another story.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

were getting down, our streak will be in trouble if we let them get 15+ point lead.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

southeasy said:


> were getting down, our streak will be in trouble if we let them get 15+ point lead.


it all depends on whether cleveland wants to win/play their regulars. 

our subs are better than there's...so we'll make a run once the regs sit down. 

freddy jones looks great again...an all out scorer.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Lebron has been playing, he has 19 pts


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

70-69 Cavs
1:22 3rd


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps reserves plus a dash of Mo Pete staying in the mix with the Cavs regular rotation.

The Sam Jackson segment was a lot less painful than I thought it would be.

Fred Jones... sixth man, 30 minutes plus for him for the season.

For those of you without Raps TV... 24 exclusive games this season. If you can, you've got to get it. Couple of bucks a month I think.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Raps reserves plus a dash of Mo Pete staying in the mix with the Cavs regular rotation.
> 
> The Sam Jackson segment was a lot less painful than I thought it would be.
> 
> ...


 ****ING BULL****!!!! OMG WHY DO THEY HAVE TO BE OWNED MY MLSE


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Raps reserves plus a dash of Mo Pete staying in the mix with the Cavs regular rotation.
> 
> The Sam Jackson segment was a lot less painful than I thought it would be.
> 
> ...


 its a couple bucks a month but then you also have to pay to get the digital cable and all that BS


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

madman said:


> its a couple bucks a month but then you also have to pay to get the digital cable and all that BS


Yeah, unless you get your television and broadband from Rogers or a similar company, it's not such an easy thing to do.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JYD has been doing a Ford Fusion commercial for the Raps. Cool to see him repping the team again.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

according to nba.com Donyell Marshall has 2 Ts? He's ejected?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

http://hogtownmedia.blogspot.com/

Sam Jackson at halftime


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> according to nba.com Donyell Marshall has 2 Ts? He's ejected?


 could be 3 in the key which is considered a tech


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Can somebody give me a breakdown on Parker he is being really unimpressive statistically, only 2 FGA, 3 rb and 2 ast and 4 TOs????

in 22+min, is he coasting or something????

who was guarding lebron? Mo-P or Parker?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

madman said:


> could be 3 in the key which is considered a tech


TOR 3rd Qtr6:4 Rasho Nesterovic
CLE 3rd Qtr6:4 Donyell Marshall
CLE 3rd Qtr6:4 Donyell Marshall



not watching the game but if that's accurate, sound slike Rasho and Donyell had an altercation?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Now suddenly Mike Brown has all his reserves in the game.

"We weren't really trying to win, anyways..."


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> TOR 3rd Qtr6:4 Rasho Nesterovic
> CLE 3rd Qtr6:4 Donyell Marshall
> CLE 3rd Qtr6:4 Donyell Marshall
> 
> ...


 im not watching either


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> TOR 3rd Qtr6:4 Rasho Nesterovic
> CLE 3rd Qtr6:4 Donyell Marshall
> CLE 3rd Qtr6:4 Donyell Marshall
> 
> not watching the game but if that's accurate, sound slike Rasho and Donyell had an altercation?


They got in each others faces but it wasn't anything big.

I didn't notice that Donyell got two T's, if he did.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

6/7 for Slokar. Looks pretty good out there. Very calm.

89-89 with 1:47 left in the game. Close one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I gotta repeat I really don't respect what Mike Brown has done here.

He has some guys in the game to finish it out that have hardly/not at all played tonight.

WTF, trying to hang a potential loss on them? What is this?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Hammer with the second effort!

Raps up with ~50 seconds left.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Gotta give some love to my man Mr. Martin:
7 pnts, 3 boards, 3 assists, 1 steal & 0 TOs...


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

omg...i didn't notice but Freddy with 3 blocks??? damn!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

undefined_playa said:


> Gotta give some love to my man Mr. Martin:
> 7 pnts, 3 boards, 3 assists, 1 steal & 0 TOs...


I see why he had a bandaid on last game. He's got a pretty good slice in his head. Maybe he shouldn't be a DIY type of guy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

undefined_playa said:


> omg...i didn't notice but Freddy with 3 blocks??? damn!


BIG blocks, too. High flying act.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> BIG blocks, too. High flying act.


 coming from help?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Hammer fouls Pavlovic, sending him to the line.

Clanks the first.

The Cavs have a grand total of 3 FTA this half.

Hits the second.

Raps up by one with 30.1 seconds remaining.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

madman said:


> coming from help?


The last one was on Danny Gibson. Gibson had a lane in transition and went to the net without a lot of gusto. Fred got ahead of him, got in the air, hung there and waited for him to attempt the lay-in. Get that garbage outta here!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Calderon misses the shot, the Hammer gets the board, and this one is in the books!

6-0!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

They just showed Sam Jackson being led into the Raps dressing room.

Cool.

Anyone remember that scene from Jackie Brown I posted a screencap of?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Hammer continues to give us some nice quality minutes. Typifies our bench right now; when called on, they get the job done.

For those who watched, how was Parker? Slowish start this pre-season it would seem..


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

I've been falling a bit behind Raptor news lately... Who is the Hammer? Humphries?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Hammer continues to give us some nice quality minutes. Typifies our bench right now; when called on, they get the job done.
> 
> For those who watched, how was Parker? Slowish start this pre-season it would seem..


Still seems like Tony is trying to find his place out there. At one point he had a pretty good look from three but hesitated. David Wesley came out to get a hand up and Parker put the ball on the floor and put his head down. Wesley stepped out and easily drew the charge with a flop. Parker looked pretty frustrated but probably more so with himself than with the call.

The play by play guys were quick to compliment him and make excuses for him but overall this preseason it has been hard to predict what you'll get out of Parker on a nightly basis. Right now it seems like he's going to be more of a role player than people had hoped, and a few more nights like tonight and Fred Jones might be inserted into the starting line-up.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

NO Bargs or Bosh tonight?

any impressive Raptors tonight? (for those who seen the game)



> Originally posted by *Speedythief !*
> 
> For those of you without Raps TV... 24 exclusive games this season. If you can, you've got to get it. Couple of bucks a month I think.


I don't really mind the money, but what MLSE has failed to realize is that the infastrucure isn't in place for many people to make this move, I for one don't have that digital cable box, and am not gonna go and get one just for RaptorsTV....If I had a digital box I would without hesitation

But not to worry for those who have Sattelite, just about every "RaptorTV" exclusive will be broadcast on either league pass or a FSN, CSN channel


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Still seems like Tony is trying to find his place out there. At one point he had a pretty good look from three but hesitated. David Wesley came out to get a hand up and Parker put the ball on the floor and put his head down. Wesley stepped out and easily drew the charge with a flop. Parker looked pretty frustrated but probably more so with himself than with the call.
> 
> The play by play guys were quick to compliment him and make excuses for him but overall this preseason it has been hard to predict what you'll get out of Parker on a nightly basis. Right now it seems like he's going to be more of a role player than people had hoped, and a few more nights like tonight and Fred Jones might be inserted into the starting line-up.


I don't know...I agree that Parker will be a role player...but I think they will stick with Fred off the bench. 

For one...a backcourt of ford and jones doesn't give us much size and on a night like tonight would leave one of them guarding a larry hughes for example. 

Also, I think Freddy's scoring punch off the bench is needed...I think we will look to get Bosh going early...Ford will do his slashing...Mo will hit his open shots and get out on the run...so I think Parker's defense and role play is well suited to the starting spot.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

watched the 3rd & 4th quarters, freddy jones was really impressive with like 22pts, 3boards, 3 blocks in 30mins. Humphries banged it up had like 16pts-8boards (not sure) and uros slokar impressed me with good defense & rebounding, had like 8pts,7rebounds in 10mins?

good win without ford, bosh & bargnani 6-0


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

TRON said:


> NO Bargs or Bosh tonight?
> 
> any impressive Raptors tonight? (for those who seen the game)
> 
> ...


Freddy Jones was really impressive. As was Humphries. Slokar looked pretty good and Calderon continued his stellar preseason.

I think a lot of people fail to realize that MLSE is aware that having 24 exclusive games on RAPSTV is a pain to a lot of people. They are a business and the only way they can sell their product is by ensuring that it provides something other products don't. If it's just a question of not having digital cable...I think most companies will give you a comparable rate for basic digital cable as opposed to a decent cable package.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sam Jackson sitting courtside with Momma Bosh.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Calderon misses the shot, the Hammer gets the board, and this one is in the books!
> 
> 6-0!


that was SUCH a ****ty play call out of the timeout...i guess that is what seperates the Sam Mitchells from the Phil Jacksons of the league. It was a total break down, that wouldve hurt us in the final minutes of the game, if this wasnt pre-season.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *crimedog !*
> 
> I think a lot of people fail to realize that MLSE is aware that having 24 exclusive games on RAPSTV is a pain to a lot of people. They are a business and the only way they can sell their product is by ensuring that it provides something other products don't. If it's just a question of not having digital cable...*I think most companies will give you a comparable rate for basic digital cable as opposed to a decent cable package.*


The price isn't soo much the issue as the time and effort it takes to upgrade for litterally one channel

For a team that has missed the playoffs the past 4 years and an organization trying to grow the fanbase, I don't think it is a wise move to limit it to those willing to pay a premium for it. 

I'm pretty much not subscribing in protest.....screw Raptors TV :curse:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

I didn't order raptors tv but i've had it for like 2 years now...... my step-dad hates basketball so it wasn't him... maybe we have some sports package.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

TRON said:


> The price isn't soo much the issue as the time and effort it takes to upgrade for litterally one channel
> 
> For a team that has missed the playoffs the past 4 years and an organization trying to grow the fanbase, I don't think it is a wise move to limit it to those willing to pay a premium for it.
> 
> I'm pretty much not subscribing in protest.....screw Raptors TV :curse:


it's not just one channel. you can get 4 sportsnet channels that show a LOT of basketball games. 

and frankly, i think it's only the well established fans that are going to really care about missing 24 games...so they can probably afford to exert a little pressure. to the casual fan, getting 3/4s of the games on basic cable is probably enough to peak their interest.

i'm kind of just playing devil's advocate and i know it's a pain...but i guess i just find the channel to be worth it for those of us who care enough to post on a message board.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

actually, only 22 games will be shown on basic cable. tsn and the score are not included in the basic cable package. i have sportsnet and raptors tv but not tsn and the score


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I know it's just preseason, but I'm getting more excited about this team with every dub we pick up. We've won half of these games without Bosh, and we've sat down key players in pretty much every game. Plus we have Sam Jackson on our side... things are looking up!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice to see the Raps pull out the win even with Bosh, T.J. Ford, and Bargnani on the bench. The major players on the Cavs team played many minutes so I think this game really showed how much depth our bench is.

6-0 baby!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The boxscore for anyone who wants it:

http://www.nba.com/games/20061022/CLETOR/boxscore.html?nav=scoreboardhome


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> The boxscore for anyone who wants it:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20061022/CLETOR/boxscore.html?nav=scoreboardhome


 Freddie Jones was the high scorer for either team with 22, LBJ let the Cavs with 21. Varaejo was a beast on the boards with 13 boards for Cleveland, and Marsh added 17 points of his own. The only other Raptors in double digits were Mo and Kris with 16 each, but it was enough to lead the Raps over the Cavs by one point.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

So Bosh has Platar Fasciitis....a mild case. For those who dont know, thats what Duncan had last year. Anybody know anythign more about the injury.....


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The RapsTV thing really stinks, I already pay close to $60 for cable and am not in a position to pay anymore. I do get the Score, TSN and Sportsnet so I'll get a lot of _basketball_ (Courtsurfing is still the best thing on TV). I'll watch any game, if it's on.

22 games is a lot though. I wonder if it'd be cheaper just to go to a bar on those nights?

They should give you RapsTV for free if you buy LeafsTV or something.

Sounds like a another great game by the Raps though. Thx to the super updates by Speedy and watching the highlights, I think I got a pretty good feel for what happened.

I like how Sam is getting guys PT even if it means resting others, it's one thing to say the team is deep, it's another to win games because of it.


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Nice to see the Raps pull out the win even with Bosh, T.J. Ford, and Bargnani on the bench.


Dont forget about Joey Graham. He played in the first half and had to go to the locker because of an up-set stomach. he is one of our key second unit player.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Slokar made the most out his minutes, nice to see.
Humphries cannot be given just 5 minutes a game, I really believe he needs a minimum of 15.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> that was SUCH a ****ty play call out of the timeout...i guess that is what seperates the Sam Mitchells from the Phil Jacksons of the league. It was a total break down, that wouldve hurt us in the final minutes of the game, if this wasnt pre-season.



I am sure that Sam called a fine play....he can't go out there and make the cuts and set the screens....the players need to execute...and we did not have starters on the floor.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

This is how I would like to see minutes broken down. Realistically, the crunch for PT will be relieved a little, as we are bound to have one player out most of the time. 

Ford 30/Calderon 18
Parker 20/Jones 28
Mo Pete 30/Graham10/Garbajosa 8
Bosh 37/Garbajosa 11
Nestero 18/Bargs 25/Humphries 5 

This is harder than I thought. I'd like to see Tucker and Humphries in the rotation too. Can we play 12? I don't think so. Some tough decisions for Sam Mitchell.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i know its the preseason, so *grain of salt*, but I really like what I am seeing out of Jones. For him to be able to produce without the help of Bosh or Ford is huge. Not to in any way imply that he is going to captain the 2nd unit, but I think what he has done in the preseason is prove that he isn't JUST a great complimentry player. He as proven that if need be he can step up and fill in and be, maybe not THE guy, but ONE OF the guys that can help fill the win column. The blocks aren't going to be on his stat sheet every night, what jumps out at me is 2/2 from 3pt land, 6/7 from the stripe, 2 fouls and 2 TO's in 30 minutes of play. what this team needed was a productive 6th man that is going to protect the ball and make things happen, that said, i think we got it with Fred Jones.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll say it. Fred Jones will captain the second unit and be playing during crucial minutes all season.

Based on what I've seen, this guy is the steal of the offseason.


----------

